# FIRST FAILED IVF CYCLE



## NURSEVAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi All,
I am all new to this so excuse my lack of the jargon.I am thirty five an have just underwent my first IVF treatment.My DH and i have beentrying for a baby since 2007 to no avail, high fsh levels.I responded very poorly to the max dose of gonal f 300 and on EC day my scan only showed two follicle both of which contained no eggs leaving me totally devastated. Had a review meeting on Monday past and they have done a AMH and was told depending onthe outcomeof this whether i should consider going for IVF again. I was also told that it would take two to three months for my normal cycle to return but it as arrived today is this normal nine days after a failed cycle.


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Nursevan,

Yes it is normal for your af to arrive after a failed cycle but the clinics normally don't do tx again straight away but look to leave around 3months in between to give your body a chance to rest and return to a normal cycle. Hoping you get good news from the AMH test and maybe a different drug for stimms could be used if you decide to try more tx. Good luck


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Nursevan,
Like you I'm new to all of the jargon and shortspeak. I'm in my second cycle. Like you I didnt respond as well as expected to the 300 dosage of gonal f. On my day 13 scan I was told I would have three follicles max but got 5 eggs today. My previous cycle didn't make it to transfer as out of 8 eggs 1 fertilised but didnt divide. On that cycle I was on a lower dose of gonal f. I was told every cycle will bring a different response and one cycle was not enough to rule out further txs. Hope the AMH results bring good news!


----------



## NURSEVAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Katie, good to hear something positive..Got amh results less than four  consultant says that i would be setting myself up for another kick in the teeth. but we have decided to go to the Lister in London in the new year  for a second opinion and see what treatment options they can offer.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi nursevan ,just seen your post and i HAD to reply .On my first tx at rfc i only had one egg ,then on second at origin had 2 eggs .My AMH is lower than yours @ 1.1 and if you read my signature am now the very proud and lucky mummy to Olivia she will be 6 weeks old on sunday .I went to the lister for my sucessful tx and would def recommend them ,i found the whole experience from the consultation right through to ET totally different to my experience in NI .The max dose @ Lister is much higher than what is classed as max over here ,i was on 450 menopur for 14 days ,you can have all your scans done over here as long as the clinic have results ready to fax over by around 2pm.If you want to know anything at all just PM ,there have been quite a few FF ladies from Ireland who contacted me after my sucess and have went for tx there and also are now pg ,they have excellent results and take on "difficult" cases which other clinics wont.
Good luck 
Emma


----------

